# Mondays 9pm. "Crucifixion" ???? History chan.?



## dingeryote (Apr 6, 2009)

What gives?

Did they pull the series?

Nothing against crucifixion mind you, I think it is a wonderfull and entertaining hobby for medival tyrants of note, but what's up with bumping ax Men?

Goofy!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## TDunk (Apr 6, 2009)

Dumb question but doesn't Ax-men come on at 10:00 ?


----------



## nilzlofgren (Apr 6, 2009)

TDunk said:


> Dumb question but doesn't Ax-men come on at 10:00 ?



Oh....... For a second, I thought the History channel came to their senses.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SuperDuty335 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's not on at 10pm either.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 6, 2009)

SuperDuty335 said:


> It's not on at 10pm either.



Yup.

I made a booboo on my topic post. Should be 9-11pm.

Anybody know whats up?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 6, 2009)

for real what gives i was looking forward to tonight


----------



## TDunk (Apr 6, 2009)

Noop.............. I was looking so forward to staying up and watching it too.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 6, 2009)

> The AX MEN are taking the night off. The next NEW episode will air Monday, April 13th at 10pm/9c! Visit the AX MEN online store and check out all the items on SALE! http://bit.ly/5Rd7x



from axe men on facebook


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 6, 2009)

man.. me too.. what gives?
i dont have many tv shows that i actually PLAN on watching, axe men, nitro circus, heli loggers, thats about it... was lookin forward to watchin it tonight... just checked the tv guide and its nowhere to be found!!


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 6, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> from axe men on facebook



ah nice... anyone know why they are "takin the week off"...

i also heard a rumor from a friend that the aqua logging operation got shut down because he was doin int illegally? i guess like any show these are long pre-recorded .. so is there any truth to this anyone know?


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 6, 2009)

banshee67 said:


> ah nice... anyone know why they are "takin the week off"...
> 
> i also heard a rumor from a friend that the aqua logging operation got shut down because he was doin int illegally? i guess like any show these are long pre-recorded .. so is there any truth to this anyone know?



if that crucifixion show is a new series - then that's why. some steady shows will get a spot bumped to the new show for episode/series premier purposes.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 6, 2009)

Crap!

I was planning on taking a break from the taxes to watch.
I'm sick of crunching numbers and flipping through piles of receipts.

Now I gotta come up with another lame excuse.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## stihlms460 (Apr 6, 2009)

it will be back on next week, i just checked the history chanel website. they have that crusifiction thing on there since easter is close


----------



## yooper (Apr 6, 2009)

to bad they didnt crucify the "new messiah" on that show! now that would be worth missing ax men.....as long as he didnt wake up next week!


----------



## yellojeeper (Apr 6, 2009)

Another _week?_ Duuuuude. Like what's gonna happen to Brad Hewitt???? will he make it through another week? or will he fail and quit, screaming at the old guy and fat guy on his way out????

And Aqua logging, will the frantic father land some more logs, or will he spear his "craft" into one of his _TENTHOUSANDDOLLAR_ logs, adrift in the river???? Will the kid find a new couch to live on?!?! Ohhhh, the suspense!

What about the up and coming browining kid??? is he going to man up and get some loads to the landing, or will he cry his little heart out and pout all the way home????

The load count???? Will the helocopter crash in the fog??? Will the Pihl crew hold it together one more week??? OMG, I can't wait ONE MORE WEEK. ITS KILLING ME. THOSE HISTORY CHANNEL BASTARDS!!!!!


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 7, 2009)

yellojeeper said:


> Another _week?_ Duuuuude. Like what's gonna happen to Brad Hewitt???? will he make it through another week? or will he fail and quit, screaming at the old guy and fat guy on his way out????
> 
> And Aqua logging, will the frantic father land some more logs, or will he spear his "craft" into one of his _TENTHOUSANDDOLLAR_ logs, adrift in the river???? Will the kid find a new couch to live on?!?! Ohhhh, the suspense!
> 
> ...



Dude....

You're the guy the Nielsens ratings folks talk about aren't ya.

I wont tell anyone. I swear!!!:hmm3grin2orange:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 7, 2009)

I need help! Each week I _swear_ I will not watch another episode of this stupidity but then tonight I was disappointed to find it was preempted. Is there any hope for me?

Harry K


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 7, 2009)

banshee67 said:


> ah nice... anyone know why they are "takin the week off"...
> 
> i also heard a rumor from a friend that the aqua logging operation got shut down because he was doin int illegally? i guess like any show these are long pre-recorded .. so is there any truth to this anyone know?



A week or so ago my girlfriend told me she saw on a yahoo news web site that he was shut down, fined, and they confiscated all of his ($10,000.00) logs. Apperently he had no permit, and the dnr hires out to do that only when its a hazard(in that area). Plus im sure they didnt appreciate him tearing up the bank like he did. He reminds me of a boss I had when I first started out. One of those guys that just screams at you about how your doing it wrong instead of calmly telling you before hand how he would like it done. Any way , its kind of ironic, because going on the show is what got him caught. The dnr guys are fans of the show. Im kinda hoping to see him get busted on a future episode. Serves him right for being a [email protected]!!!


----------



## yooper (Apr 7, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> I need help! Each week I _swear_ I will not watch another episode of this stupidity but then tonight I was disappointed to find it was preempted. Is there any hope for me?
> 
> Harry K



lol....I bet ya where pissed when nosak was cancled then too


----------



## thejdman04 (Apr 7, 2009)

Was looking forward to it. Only to see the pihl and rygarrd group. Even those are getting to the point of not watching. All the rygarrd group talks about is brad, doesnt show much logging going on.


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2009)

Next week, I hope to see how badly they explain thinning with a yarder. Except they showed rigging up the intermediate support so quickly, the flashed back to the boat guys. I don't like the show but have to watch it to see how badly it is done, or how badly they explain something.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 7, 2009)

slowp said:


> Next week, I hope to see how badly they explain thinning with a yarder. Except they showed rigging up the intermediate support so quickly, the flashed back to the boat guys. I don't like the show but have to watch it to see how badly it is done, or how badly they explain something.



Yes, I just love a show that makes loggers look like idiots, which is what they do a fine jobe of. Timber fallers, riggin' men, and good operators are actually some of the most intelligent people you will ever meet. I hate their show other than to laugh and the crying whining.


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 7, 2009)

I must admitt I was forelore when I turn on thye history channel opnly to see someone getting crucified. I do love the show it is a male soap opera but I am entertained. How dare the History Channel do this to me


----------



## redprospector (Apr 7, 2009)

They didn't show Axmen?
That means I watched Dancing with the Stars with my wife for absolutly no reason!

Andy


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks to me like all we got due to show is reruns. Looks like they are going to leave the thing hanging with the helicopter lost in the fog.

Anybody see something else scheduled let me know. I checked on the History channel web site.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 8, 2009)

banshee67 said:


> man.. me too.. what gives?
> i dont have many tv shows that i actually PLAN on watching, axe men, nitro circus, heli loggers, thats about it... was lookin forward to watchin it tonight... just checked the tv guide and its nowhere to be found!!



haha wow. you have like the same planned tv show schedule as me. Plus American Loggers.


----------



## ktm250rider (Apr 8, 2009)

redprospector said:


> They didn't show Axmen?
> That means I watched Dancing with the Stars with my wife for absolutly no reason!
> 
> Andy



I man enough to say that the outfits on Dancing with the Stars are WAYYY better than anything you see on Ax men!!


----------



## redprospector (Apr 8, 2009)

ktm250rider said:


> I man enough to say that the outfits on Dancing with the Stars are WAYYY better than anything you see on Ax men!!



Ty Murry dancing is about as interesting, way more realistic, and probably as dangerous as anything on AxMen.

Andy


----------



## talloak (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone im new here and just have been reading. But this one i just to say something about. We as arborist are skilled craftsmen so this show is a real put down on true tree men. They need to make a documentry about arborist not AXMEN. We as pros. respect our industry and daily we focus on safety first we dont talk about getting killed every 5 seconds so if anybody is interested in making a true documentry on arborculture I would love to be involved and so would HENRY111.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 13, 2009)

Uhm..is it on tonight? Better be.


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 13, 2009)

Kunes said:


> Uhm..is it on tonight? Better be.



yes


----------



## Kunes (Apr 13, 2009)

Wooo. SOmething to do tonight

kunes


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 13, 2009)

Kunes said:


> Wooo. SOmething to do tonight
> 
> kunes



yep now i have an exscuse to stay up late


----------

